# The Novice who shot 59 up at GA ASA State Championships



## fingerflinger (Jun 20, 2009)

My name is Jason Lowe and I am the one who shot 59 up. I see where people, who don't know me, are posting things about me which are not true. Let me tell you a few things about me. I am currently unemployed so I have utilized the time off to practice shooting. For the past 2 months I have been shooting almost EVERY DAY! I have worked very hard to improve which made me very prepared for this shoot. I am a better shooter now than I have ever been. At the next ASA shoot I plan on shooting a score as good or better than this one. All I can say is that I'll be ready.
I don't shoot for anyone but I have been trying to get on a team all year. One in particular is Walden's Outdoor World here in Augusta. The guys at Walden's know more about me than my wife! 

If you want the truth, here is the name and the number of the man who will give it to you. 

Waldens Outdoor World
Jack Woods (Tracker Jack)
706-560-2266


----------



## j_hughes113 (Jun 20, 2009)

Don't let it get under your skin bro. Some people just refuse to accept the fact that they got beat and it's better to try to take the glory away from someone else.  I guess it's easier to make excuses and point fingers than it is to suck it up and practice to get better. Congradulations on a fine day shooting. I can see how that score could have been shot on that course. Don't let em get you down.


----------



## fingerflinger (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks. I am not down though. To be honest, I am very, very happy!


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Jun 20, 2009)

Good shootin man ! Hope I am that good one day!


----------



## SupermanPeacock (Jun 20, 2009)

Good shooting Jason. A couple of years ago I went through the same thing, though I never shot a score that high. There will always be some sort of backlash on a novice score that is one point shy of perfect. If you are holding that steady, you should look into shooting Vegas in Feb. I hope that you keep it up, but shooting like that will get you a quick trip to Open Pro. Good luck to ya


----------



## adicted2archery4 (Jun 20, 2009)

you can't let people who don't take the time to practice cause you to change what you are doing. you keep it up and they will talk about you the same way in the next class you go to. when you do move up , keep practicing the same way because it is working. congradulations and good luck in illinois.


----------



## SE.GAcoondawg (Jun 20, 2009)

Jason great shooting, man that is awesome.  People will talk about you for less, i don't know what all is being said but i can guess with a score like that.  Keep shooting and keep your head up..


----------



## Glenn Ryan (Jun 20, 2009)

*3d*

Good shooting Jason !

Don't let it get you down. There are a few cry babies here and there.

Stay with it !


----------



## Aknaps21 (Jun 20, 2009)

Excellent Shooting. Keep it up and expect that when you are at the top.


----------



## fingerflinger (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## ponyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

good job .............


----------



## young gunna (Jun 21, 2009)

Man I went thru the same thing my first two years. Thats why this year I just didnt care for it as much. Good shootin man! Dont let em get in your head! Thats what they are tryin to do.


----------



## Dingo26 (Jun 21, 2009)

*good shooting*

great job Jason, and if Tracker Jack had a hand in your training I know you will only get better. Tell him hello for me and hope to see him soon.     I got the pro elite from his grandson after ASA there .


----------



## badcompany (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow, that is a terrific score. Congratulations on your accomplishment. Don't be surprised if the ASA ask you to move up though. Remember they can ask anyone to move up if they believe you are shooting above the level of that class. But hey, that is a good thing right! That is what we are trying to do is better ourselfs right.


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Jun 21, 2009)

it never fails when your good everybody crys just call them to shoot with you thats what we did


----------



## Greehorn (Jun 21, 2009)

*Set up!*

What a great job! WOW! 

What are you shooting as equipment as in bow, sight, rest, lbs, and etc....

I hear the money guys feeling a weakening of the force....good job dude!!!!


----------



## Harris6048 (Jun 21, 2009)

I was a witness to the 56 up Fri. at the GA championship.
It was an unbelivable round, I've never seen any one shoot better even at novice distance. If he keeps it up he will be a great competitor in the next class.


----------



## fingerflinger (Jun 22, 2009)

Greehorn said:


> What a great job! WOW!
> 
> What are you shooting as equipment as in bow, sight, rest, lbs, and etc....
> 
> I hear the money guys feeling a weakening of the force....good job dude!!!!



AR37 
60 lbs
Diamond Back fallaway rest
Tru-Glo 5 pin (reduced to 2)
Vibracheck 5 inch stabilizer with a 4 inch stabilizer extension.   
FatBoy 400's with 80 gr nibs
PSE string suppressor
Scott Silverhorn Release


----------



## Big Kuntry (Jun 22, 2009)

Man, DO YOU. I had similar experiences on the local level...keep shooting etc. Good Job!


----------



## fingerflinger (Jun 22, 2009)

Dingo26 said:


> great job Jason, and if Tracker Jack had a hand in your training I know you will only get better. Tell him hello for me and hope to see him soon.     I got the pro elite from his grandson after ASA there .



Thanks. Yes, Jack has given me a few tips here and there. I try to get him to work with me more but as you know he is a busy man. I am buying his son's Protec. I have only had it for 2 days. I want to shoot it at Lake Oconee this weekend but I am not sure I will have it ready by then. 
My friends think I am crazy for changing bows after the way I shot this weekend but I see it differently. I believe that, with better equipment, I have the potential to shoot perfect rounds!


----------



## trykon7 (Jun 22, 2009)

fingerflinger said:


> My name is Jason Lowe and I am the one who shot 59 up. I see where people, who don't know me, are posting things about me which are not true. Let me tell you a few things about me. I am currently unemployed so I have utilized the time off to practice shooting. For the past 2 months I have been shooting almost EVERY DAY! I have worked very hard to improve which made me very prepared for this shoot. I am a better shooter now than I have ever been. At the next ASA shoot I plan on shooting a score as good or better than this one. All I can say is that I'll be ready.
> I don't shoot for anyone but I have been trying to get on a team all year. One in particular is Walden's Outdoor World here in Augusta. The guys at Walden's know more about me than my wife!
> 
> If you want the truth, here is the name and the number of the man who will give it to you.
> ...



   That's some great shooting man...Keep it up and don't do anything different!!!!!


----------



## Thajonesboyz (Jun 22, 2009)

*Good shooting*

But, Truth be known, it was not a hard course. I hope to see alot of HIGH scores. If you were on your A game this range would have been a walk in the park. unfortunatly I was not. have several excuses, just not figured out which one to use. Hats off to the people that set it and hosted it. great range,


----------



## fingerflinger (Jun 22, 2009)

Here is a pic from the last tournament I shot which was in Appling, GA. The only difference now is that I have an extension on my stabilizer. Everything else is exactly the same.


----------



## fingerflinger (Jun 22, 2009)

Also wanted to add our group picture in case those guys are on here.


----------



## Big John (Jun 22, 2009)

Looks just like you


----------



## fingerflinger (Jun 22, 2009)

Big John said:


> Looks just like you



Well, I try to look like myself the best I can!


----------



## trykon7 (Jun 22, 2009)

young gunna said:


> Man I went thru the same thing my first two years. Thats why this year I just didnt care for it as much. Good shootin man! Dont let em get in your head! Thats what they are tryin to do.



   OMG!!! Look who came out of his hiding spot.....


----------



## red1691 (Jun 22, 2009)

Congrars and Great job on shooting 59 up!! But why would you want to change your set up when you shooting it so well? If it ain't broke, don't fix it! Keep the Good Shooting, and may all your Arrows Fly True!


----------



## fingerflinger (Jun 22, 2009)

red1691 said:


> Congrars and Great job on shooting 59 up!! But why would you want to change your set up when you shooting it so well? If it ain't broke, don't fix it! Keep the Good Shooting, and may all your Arrows Fly True!



Thanks.  I believe that I am near to reaching the full potential of my setup. I think I still can improve with it but I also think I can reach an entirely new level with the right equipment.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 22, 2009)

Great shooting. Sounds like you should consider challenging yourself. Theres no telling how good you could be. No one would want to hold Albert Einstein back to elementary school.


----------



## nx95240 (Jun 23, 2009)

i shoot back in the 90's in went though the same stuff  for 4 years


----------



## fatboy BA (Jun 23, 2009)

That's partially why I have about quit shooting these days,DRAMA, but some people do have a tendency to fudge, not that you did at least you shot with people that didn't know you.Great shooting,congrats.


----------



## fingerflinger (Jun 23, 2009)

I appreciate the replies everybody. Thanks!


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 24, 2009)

fingerflinger said:


> I appreciate the replies everybody. Thanks!




So when do I shoot against ya in the open class ? Providing I don't take another 5 year vacation.


----------

